# Huge Weekend Brag!!



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are the results from our 3 day dog show.

Friday (GR Specialty)
~Kailey gets a score of 187 and a 1st place in Obedience Novice A

Saturday
~Kailey gets a score of 188 in Obedience Novice A
~Kailey gets a score of 97 and a 3rd place in Rally Excellent B
~Kailey gets a score of 96 in Rally Advanced B
~ Kailey passed her CGC and TDI tests

Sunday
~Kailey gets a score of 181 and her CD title in Obedience Novice A
~Kailey gets a score of 99 and a 4th place in Rally Excellent B
~Kailey gets a score of 100 and a 2nd place in Rally Advanced B
~Jackson gets a score of 95 and a 3rd place and his RA title in Raly Advanced A

All in a nut shell:
Kailey gets her CD, CGC, TDI, and her first 2 legs towards her RAE title. Jackson gets his RA title.

What a weekend!!!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a weekend! Congrats!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

It was fun meeting you and watching. You guys did very well for your 1st time in obedience. You should be proud of yourself and your special puppies..Congrats!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Their crates must have been covered with ribbons and rosettes! How cool was that? Hope you got a picture!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what an awesome weekend! HUGE congratulations, you should be so proud!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What an exciting weekend - huge congratulations to you, Kailey and Jackson


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW what a weekend!! Congradulations!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Nice job nice dog!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It was nice meeting you too, Michelle, and watching you and Titan in obedience.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

What an exciting weekend! Keep up the good work


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW! Way to go! What a great first weekend out! Sounds like you really had an amazing outing. Congrats on the new titles on both dogs.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you


----------

